# YouTube Demonetizing Fitness and Bodybuilding Videos



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 19, 2017)

It seems YouTube calls exercise "triggering". So we should go ahead and put the videos here that we like from the fit culture. Well, before the crazy SJW over YouTube decides to send them to Pajeet's Goolag.

Here is a video from Nick's Strength and Power explaining the deal.


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 19, 2017)

Because silencing, and alienating people is always good business Google!


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 19, 2017)

How will @Internet War Criminal make a living now?


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 19, 2017)

And here I was worried that they wouldn't finish the job. At least this way their competitors will get a better chance.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2017)

This is why people hate fat fucks and want them to die.


----------



## Somsnosa (Aug 19, 2017)

This is frankly ridicolous. Decent exercise videos with good looking people in it can get views very easily and don't adere to any political side. Youtube is going its way to shoot its foot


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 19, 2017)

Are mukbangs still monetized?


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 19, 2017)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Are mukbangs still monetized?



They probably are. Let's be honest, they want more fat kids.


----------



## Tlazolli (Aug 19, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> They probably are. Let's be honest, they want more fat kids.


what are fat kids good for? they are only cute while young then they get ugly after puberty.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 19, 2017)

Tlazolli said:


> what are fat kids good for? they are only cute while young then they get ugly after puberty.



They also become monstrosities like Trigglypuff, The Mad Gastronomer and AshleightheLion.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Will they demonetize those hypnosis videos Chris watches next?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 19, 2017)

I guess nothing is off limits to being "triggering" to SJW cunts.

How many things must we throw onto the funeral pyre of social justice until these nihilistic assholes are satisfied?


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 19, 2017)

If your shit is that great you can get sponsors within your show your damn self, especially something as endorsement-friendly as fitness.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 19, 2017)

XYZpdq said:


> If your shit is that great you can get sponsors within your show your damn self, especially something as endorsement-friendly as fitness.



Agreed. And Nick does have one solid sponsor. But just the general trend that YouTube is using on the total genre. That's what should bother everyone.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm shocked I tell you, shocked!

I'm not shocked.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 19, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> I'm shocked I tell you, shocked!
> 
> I'm not shocked.



I can't say I never saw it coming. This right here is proof that they will not stop until everything is gone.

They came for the statues, but I did not speak up because I was not a Confederate enthusiast.

Then they came for presidential monuments, but I did not speak up because I was not a historian.

Then they came for the fitness channels, but I did not speak up because I was not a fitmisc dudebro.

And then they came for free speech as a whole, thereby gutting the first amendment entirely.

And then, the SJWs continued to get offended.


----------



## RobotGentleman (Aug 19, 2017)

To be more specific, YouTube is demonetizing videos that have certain hashtags attached to them. So if a video is posted with hashtags like "#Bodybuilding" or "#Steroids", it'll immediately be marked as "not suitable for all advertisers".


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 19, 2017)

At this point, I now know that Youtube is committing suicide. Hopefully, This will open the market for a website that can be as good as old YT but without any of the bullshit that plagues YT as of now. Susan Wojcicki(YT's CEO) is a real incompetent ignoramus to where she should've been ousted long ago, but wasn't.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Aug 20, 2017)

I can't think of anymore more advert friendly, politically neutral and non-offensive videos than fitness videos.


----------



## BatChatillon (Aug 20, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> I can't think of anymore more advert friendly, politically neutral and non-offensive videos than fitness videos.


That highly depends. Videos by Kali Muscle, Rich Piana and the likes (check Infinite Elgintensity's youtube channel) are offensive, they promote taking roids and questionable methods to gain muscles. Also, cross fitting videos where some of the unhealthiest (for your strings and spinal discs) training methods are shown. I can see where that demonetization idea came from, honestly.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 21, 2017)

Makes me wonder what vids would be considered truly safe from the demonitization epidemic 

Probably only cat and fidget spinner vids


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 21, 2017)

BatChatillon said:


> That highly depends. Videos by Kali Muscle, Rich Piana and the likes (check Infinite Elgintensity's youtube channel) are offensive, they promote taking roids and questionable methods to gain muscles. Also, cross fitting videos where some of the unhealthiest (for your strings and spinal discs) training methods are shown. I can see where that demonetization idea came from, honestly.



get back to your elliptical nerd


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm all for demonetization if it means cutting off potential revenue for bullshit merchants like Mike Chang.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Aug 23, 2017)

BatChatillon said:


> That highly depends. Videos by Kali Muscle, Rich Piana and the likes (check Infinite Elgintensity's youtube channel) are offensive, they promote taking roids and questionable methods to gain muscles. Also, cross fitting videos where some of the unhealthiest (for your strings and spinal discs) training methods are shown. I can see where that demonetization idea came from, honestly.



If you weren't aware, Rich Piana has recently quit steroids cold turkey.


----------



## escapegoat (Aug 23, 2017)

One of them points out that Mr. Olympia is one of the tags that got flagged.  If Crossfit is getting hit, too, I wonder if they're just flagging copyrighted brands, so there's not conflict with other advertisers in the niche?  That's not nearly as much fun as a massive political conspiracy, but it makes more sense.


----------



## Transvaalan (Aug 25, 2017)

BatChatillon said:


> That highly depends. Videos by Kali Muscle, Rich Piana and the likes (check Infinite Elgintensity's youtube channel) are offensive, they promote taking roids and questionable methods to gain muscles. Also, cross fitting videos where some of the unhealthiest (for your strings and spinal discs) training methods are shown. I can see where that demonetization idea came from, honestly.


Only Kali Muscle can you even pretend promotes them, Elgin never did them, and Piana tells mostly cautionary tales.

Also, Rich might be dead.


----------



## Chocolate Elvis (Aug 25, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> Only Kali Muscle can you even pretend promotes them, Elgin never did them, and Piana tells mostly cautionary tales.
> 
> Also, Rich might be dead.



*GOTTA CONFUSE THE BRAIN TO CONFUSE THE SHUTDOWN PROCESS FOR THE BODY'S ORGANS HEADING INTO DEATH, RIGHT BABE?*


----------



## Van Darkholme (Aug 26, 2017)

Transvaalan said:


> Only Kali Muscle can you even pretend promotes them, Elgin never did them, and Piana tells mostly cautionary tales.
> 
> Also, Rich might be dead.



Confirmed for dead now.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/43210...llowing-overdose-according-to-estranged-wife/


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 22, 2017)

I wish Youtube would just demonetize everything TBH.

People who make a living off Youtube ads are assholes.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 22, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> Confirmed for dead now.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/43210...llowing-overdose-according-to-estranged-wife/



RIP palooka


----------



## Transvaalan (Oct 3, 2017)

WeaponsGradeAutism said:


> It seems YouTube calls exercise "triggering". So we should go ahead and put the videos here that we like from the fit culture. Well, before the crazy stingy jew over YouTube decides to send them to Pajeet's Goolag.
> 
> Here is a video from Nick's Strength and Power explaining the deal.


Another fan. Any thoughts about Elgintensity?



BatChatillon said:


> That highly depends. Videos by Kali Muscle, Rich Piana and the likes (check Infinite Elgintensity's youtube channel) are offensive, they promote taking roids and questionable methods to gain muscles. Also, cross fitting videos where some of the unhealthiest (for your strings and spinal discs) training methods are shown. I can see where that demonetization idea came from, honestly.


Love yall. I feel at home here.


----------

